# What did you do before film school?



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm just curious about those applying to and those who are already in grad school this year.

What did you do, employment / life experience wise, before applying (between undergrad and grad school)? (you needn't really answer this if you're coming straight from undergrad)

Thanks!

-K


----------



## Sonia (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm applying for screenwriting: USC, UCLA, Columbia NYC, Northwestern.

Since graduation in May 2007 I've been a junior designer at a web design studio. I also intern at a literary magazine.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 26, 2009)

No way, which web design studio? I work at Chiat / Day in LA.

I applied for screenwriting, just to USC, and waaay waaay last minute I might add (did it in 4 days between December 1st and December 5th, woo! #1 reason I won't get in). 

My average work week last year was about 115 hours. Weeeeee.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 26, 2009)

I work at The Ohio State doing video editing and web design for some of the grad programs.  It is really laid back and gives me lots of time to travel and have fun.  I took the year off between school to have fun, prepare for grad school, travel and have fun.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 26, 2009)

I studied English Lit and Philosophy.  Went straight to CalArts after undergrad, didn't like it, and am now doing this whole process again.  I worked for the producer, Don Murphy (Bully, Transformers, Apt Pupil, etc.) and his wife for a year, am now working for Vincent Gallo and selling reconstructed vintage clothing online.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 26, 2009)

i went to journalism school, graduated in december 2005. i have been working nights & weekends as a copy editor at two small, sad little newspapers ever since.

as you can probably tell, i'm ready to make some life & career changes, to put it mildly.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow...how's Vincent Gallo?

What I did before film school is a blur of discontent.

There's more, but I don't feel like thinking about myself right now.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 26, 2009)

I graduated in 2005 with a liberal arts degree.  Then I worked a lot in theater and eventually had to pay some bills so I've been working at a non-profit and doing theater at night.

I've applied to Columbia, USC - Screenwriting, NYU (Dramatic Writing) and UCLA - Screenwriting.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was an English major in college. Graduated in 2007 from G-Dub. Last year, I was working at an educational non-profit (Americorps) when I got into Tisch Asia. (Rejected from Columbia) This year, I am working as special education teacher for a private school. I love my kids and my TA's more than anything, but I NEED to get into Columbia. (I'm not getting any younger... )


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by thegreenwallpaper:
> now working for Vincent Gallo and selling reconstructed vintage clothing online.



Um, that sounds pretty sweet.

So, seriously, how is Vincent Gallo?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't really comment on that but I will say that he's a perfect example of someone who didn't have to pay thousands for film school to do what he wanted.

But not all of us can be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## momotato (Feb 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by kiernanbyrne:
> No way, which web design studio? I work at Chiat / Day in LA.
> 
> I applied for screenwriting, just to USC, and waaay waaay last minute I might add (did it in 4 days between December 1st and December 5th, woo! #1 reason I won't get in).
> ...


Chiat/Day?  I think you guys came up to leapfrog when I was working there.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah...about 1000 other people work here. But they are a client of the company's!


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 27, 2009)

I spent a year in Brno, Czech Republic drinking and ignoring the classes I was nominally enrolled in because I had already graduated.  After that I worked as a map consultant for history textbooks in Cincinnati and then spent a pair of years being unemployed in Baltimore and middle North Carolina, living on the perpetually extended unemployment benefits while feeling guilty about it.  When not being rejected for legitimate jobs, I've been writing scripts and trying to sell them.  After deciding that LA was the place to be, I rather whimsically applied to UCLA screenwriting.  Damned if I don't have an interview.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 27, 2009)

@notrobert: i heart yer screen name. i think i'll change mine to notsampeckinpah.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

notroberttowne - i love you.


----------



## 96Mph (Feb 27, 2009)

Left UCLA years ago to play pro baseball. Did that for 7 or 8 years. Played minor league ball all over the US, plus some time in the Dominican Rep, Mexico, & Venezuela. Got close to achieving what I wanted, but came up a short. Spent a year floundering before getting back to UCLA last year  to finish my B.A in Hist. Now I'm working in real estate and keeping my fingers crossed with film school.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 27, 2009)

@96Mph: is your screen name related to your fastball?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

96mph, holy cow, good for you!  That's an amazing story!


----------



## 96Mph (Feb 27, 2009)

Guess it's obvious now, eh Sim?  Didn't think about that until after posting. Wasn't planning on dropping my story here when I signed up last week, LOL.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm just curious about those applying to and those who are already in grad school this year.

What did you do, employment / life experience wise, before applying (between undergrad and grad school)? (you needn't really answer this if you're coming straight from undergrad)

Thanks!

-K


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 27, 2009)

> Guess it's obvious now, eh Sim? Smile Didn't think about that until after posting. Wasn't planning on dropping my story here when I signed up last week, LOL.



well, it's a pretty fascinating story, for what it's worth. much more interesting than my "i sit in front of a computer 10 hours a day as my brain rots away" deal.  

i guess you're pretty good at "pitching" stories? (ba dum ching.)

anyway, best of luck with this insane process.


----------



## 96Mph (Feb 27, 2009)

Pitching? LOL, not bad Sim. Mind if I use that one?


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 27, 2009)

> Pitching? LOL, not bad Sim. Mind if I use that one? Smile



go for it, lol


----------



## JG86 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm getting my BA (liberal arts) in May.

I've applied to AFI and UCLA for screenwriting as well NYU's Dramatic Writing program.


----------

